# Golden Anniversary with Canon



## AlanF (Jul 12, 2016)

Next month is our golden wedding anniversary and we are planning some bird photography trips. I have suddenly remembered that my then fiancée's engagement present to me was a Canon Demi half-frame camera. Not bad loyalty. 50 years on still married to the same wife and still shooting Canon.


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 12, 2016)

Congratulations! 50 years is an awesome thing, and getting rare these days sadly. As to sticking with Canon, I'd rather see folks switching to Nikon than getting divorced, but doing neither is a plus.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 13, 2016)

I got my first Canon (an FT QL) IN 1968 and have been married, very happily, for 37 years.
Guess I have a bit of catching up to do!


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 13, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Next month is our golden wedding anniversary and we are planning some bird photography trips. I have suddenly remembered that my then fiancée's engagement present to me was a Canon Demi half-frame camera. Not bad loyalty. 50 years on still married to the same wife and still shooting Canon.



Awesome for you Alan.

Have a great great anniversary.

sek


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 13, 2016)

Congratulations and happy early anniversary AlanF and Mrs. AlanF! Here's to now and another 50


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 13, 2016)

Alan, congratulations on your 50th. Mine is coming in December. I think I bought my FT-QL a few years after we were married. Before that, it was a Argus C-3 and a no name fixed lens SLR look camera that was a disappointment.


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2016)

Congratulations on your 50th anniversary and best wishes for a wonderful celebration.


----------



## j-nord (Jul 14, 2016)

Congrats on the 50 year anniversary! I didn't know people your age were on the internet


----------



## rpt (Jul 14, 2016)

AlanF, a very happy golden anniversary to the two of you. Many more happy years to come. Have fun on your trips shooting and doing other stuff 

Look forward to the pics.


----------

